# Need Tactical Combat Black Stainless Pictures!



## ricahrdTCBS (Sep 10, 2006)

No one in my area carries the SA Tactical Combat Black Stainless. I like the looks very much, but only have seen the ejection port side of the gun. 

Does anyone have a 360 degree view of this piece, or several pictures of each and every angle of the Tactical Combat Black Stainless?
Also I have read threads from 03 & 04 about the Black comming off. Is this still and issuse?
:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Last year, around Dec, I looked at some models. After putting them back down, I had small pieces of the finish in my hand. If U never holster it and only use it as a range gun, it is probably ok. If U carry it, I would imagine that the finish peals off pretty quick.


----------

